# Cone Go-Outs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like fun! 

My only thought was, would he learn to plow through the gates to get his cone?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had the same thought as Sharon, but if you sometimes tell him to sit rather than get the cookie, I wouldn't worry about it. As long as he won't be concerned if there's no cone to run to...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know, maybe. When I went to the Bridget Carlson seminar in June, she teaches her dogs to dig under the stantion to get the cookie and to touch the top of it with their paw. 

I guess I could put like a dixie cup over the top, so I could set the cookie on top of it. I'll try to get a video of it tonight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you planning on doing rally? 

I wasn't sure if there are cones in agility too (I've watched trials on TV, but my brain doesn't remember if there were cones or not).

Though now I think about it.. I know plenty of dogs who are trained to go out to the gate or wall and I've only seen one of them get distracted by the gate in the ring.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Try it and let us know if it works!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A major issue will come up if you have an obedience ring adjacent to the rally ring if the dog is taught to zero in on a cone. if it were me I would invest in a stanchion, you can get one for under fifteen dollars. Nail a board to the bottom of it and you will have a stand alone stanchion that you can put anywhere.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with if you do rally, they are used there also for agility we use cones as numbers
so it could turn into a slight problem


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> A major issue will come up if you have an obedience ring adjacent to the rally ring if the dog is taught to zero in on a cone. if it were me I would invest in a stanchion, you can get one for under fifteen dollars. Nail a board to the bottom of it and you will have a stand alone stanchion that you can put anywhere.


Good point! See, that is why I come to you guys first, you're awesome! I may be able to borrow a stantion from our training facility so I can use it as a template to make my own. I'll stop by on my way home from work. 

I never thought about the Rally thing. :doh:


----------



## Otrip (Jun 16, 2011)

My only concern would be if they are the large cones, getting confused and bolting into a construction zone or the road expecting to find a treat. or getting all excited every time you drove through a work zone.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We don't get a lot of construction in our small town, especially out in the country where we live. I could see that in a bigger city. When driving, my dogs are always in a crate, so they wouldn't see the cones. Also, FWIW, I have painted all my cones white for the field, so they really don't look like the typical traffic cone.


----------



## Otrip (Jun 16, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> We don't get a lot of construction in our small town, especially out in the country where we live. I could see that in a bigger city. When driving, my dogs are always in a crate, so they wouldn't see the cones. Also, FWIW, I have painted all my cones white for the field, so they really don't look like the typical traffic cone.


Great idea painting the cones so they don't look the same. I totally pictured a future thread titled: "Help, Dog has a traffic cone fetish"...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL! Stranger things have happened!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura make your self a couple of them and paint them blue. You want to train that same "look" as much as possible. You want to help them understand that look.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Laura make your self a couple of them and paint them blue. You want to train that same "look" as much as possible. You want to help them understand that look.


I have several in blue but I also have an unpainted one since some clubs don't paint theirs.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How many should I make?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura I would make at least two and send in both directions..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you have one you can teach him to go to a stanchion. If you have three you can teach him there will be many stanchions out there, and he can practice narrowing in on the correct one. If you have five out there you can teach him that sometimes he will be sent in the area of the outlying ones (gloves), but never for go outs.

I usually practice with three.


----------

